# Jamie's 240l first marine!



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

Right! It's my first time doing this and I hope I have everything covered. 

Tank size: 47*16*21 which is around 55US Gallons/240l










I will be making a sump for the tank which I have designed for. The list of things I have is just equipment, once I have all of that I will then get the substrate and LR to get cycling. 

I'm not to sure of corals or anything yet but have SOME ideas. I think they will work but correct me if I am wrong.

Coral:
Zoanthids
Mushrooms
Start Polyps
Chili
Toadstool Leather

Live stock:
A pair of Ocellaris Clownfish
4-5 Pajama Cardinals
1 Watchmans Goby

Ok, so the sump and list of equipment:



















So that's everything I think. :good:


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

We american really need to switch to metric. I don't think they even teach metric in our schools these days. What kind of protein skimmer are you going to be using? Have you thought about drilling the tank so you don't have to have an HOB overflow?


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure on the skimmer yet! I am trying to find a company to drill the tank. I'm to scared to do it my self! Any tips?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You also forgot to add in the cost of live rock, food, and fish. The LR alone is probably going to cost upwards of $300 (€226). I'm circumventing this by buying a tank with dead base rock (rock that was alive at one point). You seem to know a bit about this, as you are a lot farther along on your project than I am. Please keep us posted, and if you wanted to be nice, you could make this a You tube video series.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Sounds cool 

Its really too bad you cant maintain small (5g) SW aquariums easily. Otherwise I would totaly do it, though It would likely just be corals on live rock. No fish.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Here is a great video on drilling a hole. BRS has some great videos on their site. If you don't want to do it yourself I know most glass shops will do it for a small fee.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKxxYpzphWo&feature=player_embedded

I will be drilling my 40 gallon once i get some money to buy the bit and the plumbing. I will make sure to document how it goes.


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> You also forgot to add in the cost of live rock, food, and fish. The LR alone is probably going to cost upwards of $300 (€226). I'm circumventing this by buying a tank with dead base rock (rock that was alive at one point). You seem to know a bit about this, as you are a lot farther along on your project than I am. Please keep us posted, and if you wanted to be nice, you could make this a You tube video series.


I didn't forget it i just didn't add it, i just wanted to get the equipment first as that is most important! I have my live rock however. It's still in my friends tank but as soon as i get all the equipment it will be in my tank and cycling away!



> Here is a great video on drilling a hole. BRS has some great videos on their site. If you don't want to do it yourself I know most glass shops will do it for a small fee.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKxxY...layer_embedded
> 
> I will be drilling my 40 gallon once i get some money to buy the bit and the plumbing. I will make sure to document how it goes.


I don't think I would risk doing it my self, if I cracks I have no one to shift the blame onto to get a new tank for nothing :0

The tank arrives today but I'm not allowed to open it till Christmas day :d

I will be getting the sump before Christmas I hope from the money I will get from designing a website.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's the way to go, getting live rock from a friend. It has all of the life on it already, plus it looks nicer than what you'd get at the store. Sadly, none of MY friends keep a SW, let alone a FW. Just my luck.


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> That's the way to go, getting live rock from a friend. It has all of the life on it already, plus it looks nicer than what you'd get at the store. Sadly, none of MY friends keep a SW, let alone a FW. Just my luck.


Awww 

THE TANK HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Along with the API reef master test kit and the refractometer!
:fish::fish::fish::fun::fun::fun:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

On the other hand, it does come with the right amount of dead base rock, so I only need to get around 15-20 lbs. of LR instead of spending a fortune.


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok!!! News!!!!!!!!!

OK I MIGHT NOT NEED TO GET IT DRILLED. The tank has two holes in the bottom where the external filter pipes go and stuff! I might be able to create this into an over flow by putting a pipe up to the level i want the overflow to be at which would then take the water down into the sump. The other whole I could block up or have the pump going in which pumps the water back in! Think this would work?!?!?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, you'll want to put the return line's spout far away from the drain, or at least put a bend in it at the top to point the flow way from the drain, but yes, this will essentially work.


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, i may even put the return out through the back into the other side of the tank, only thing i am worrying about is the noise it may work.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm planning on doing some form of a closed loop system integrated with the return pump. I'm thinking have the return pump go up to the waterline in normal PVC, but then have an SKWD (one of those automatic current switchers, right?) that sends the water into one of two pipes, each facing against each other. As the flow switches from pie to pipe (or pipe to pipe to pipe to pipe if I were to get three SKWDs) it creates random flow in addition to any power heads setup on a wave timer! No laminar flow or me!!!


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, im sorted! Im going to use the durso overflow! I will then have the return pump coming up beside the overflow tube and a spray bar on to put the water into the tank across a wide area.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It sounds good to me, but I don't even have a tank yet, let alone a spray bar...


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> It sounds good to me, but I don't even have a tank yet, let alone a spray bar...


Give it time , I have waited a year for this!!!!!! :chair:

The lighting im going to get is...

http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/a...es/linear-double-light-system-glo-t5-54w.html

I will be getting 2 of them!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Look at my let there be light post, there's a lot of good light fixtures there.


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

Iv used the once above and may of my reefers from TFF have, I'm going to stick to what i know best!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Go for it! I don't know anything about that fixture, but Others might!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I have seen those lights at a few different shows. They seem to be a nice t5 setup giving you the ability to add lights as you add more light demanding coral.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I guess it's a good light then!

College Reefer, what shows do you go to? As far as I know, you're the closest reefer that lives by me...


----------

